# Is anyone willing to help me practice French?



## TyDavis (Mar 8, 2013)

Preferably someone with a Skype account, also access google docs to give you an idea of what I know and don't know. All I'm asking for is one hour a week at most.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi! I want to practice my french too. But, I'm not sure about speaking it with you. My dad has a mic, but I'm not sure if I'm comfortable doing that. 

Est ce qu'on le ferai comme ca? Je ne suis pas sur si j'ai fais des fautes dans ma phrase. Je suis jenorific sur skype. Ou je vis, les gens parlent francais et ca serai avantageux pour moi d'etre plus confortable le parler, meme l'ecrire. Quand on pense plus a une langue, ca vient plus facilement pour l'exprimer, je crois. Le niveau de difficulte a comprendre tout ca, pour toi, est combien de 1 a 5? Honetement, je ne suis meme pas sur si c'est du propre francais- comme s'il y a des erreurs. Et aussi, je viens du Quebec, alors malheuresemnt, il y a peut etre du 'slang'. Eh, ben, c'est amusant.


----------



## TyDavis (Mar 8, 2013)

Je suis seulement un lycée eleve.


----------



## Rohlo (Jan 20, 2013)

Je ne pais le tempe

my spelling might be a bit off.


----------



## TyDavis (Mar 8, 2013)

Rohlo said:


> Je ne pais le tempe
> 
> my spelling might be a bit off.


Your telling me


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

unINFalliPle said:


> Hi! I want to practice my french too. But, I'm not sure about speaking it with you. My dad has a mic, but I'm not sure if I'm comfortable doing that.
> 
> Est ce qu'on le ferai comme ca? Je ne suis pas sur si j'ai fais des fautes dans ma phrase. Je suis jenorific sur skype. Ou je vis, les gens parlent francais et ca serai avantageux pour moi d'etre plus confortable le parler, meme l'ecrire. *Quand on pense plus a une langue, ca vient plus facilement pour l'exprimer, je crois.* Le niveau de difficulte a comprendre tout ca, pour toi, est combien de 1 a 5? Honetement, je ne suis meme pas sur si c'est du propre francais- comme s'il y a des erreurs. Et aussi, je viens du Quebec, alors malheuresemnt, il y a peut etre du 'slang'. Eh, ben, c'est amusant.


I find people with a facility for languages tend to be articulate, no matter how many languages they know. I guess being multilingual would help, in that languages with very different lexicons often go about saying the same things in totally different ways. (Easier to think of a way to say something when you know two very different ways to express a given concept...helps stretch your mind a bit and probably boosts linguistic creativity. You can apply that when you only know of one lexical way to express an idea at all; it will probably be easier for you to come up with a completely new one, since some of your assumptions have already been broken). But I find that verbal/linguistic ability in general is a better predictor of these things.

I could also see your thinking getting more precise, since there are words standing for concepts that aren't precisely captured by any other one word, or even blend of words, in other languages.


----------



## TyDavis (Mar 8, 2013)

nevermore said:


> I find people with a facility for languages tend to be articulate, no matter which language they are speaking. I guess being multilingual would help, in that languages with very different lexicons often go about saying the same things in totally different ways. (Easier to think of a way to say something when you know two very different ways to express a given concept...helps stretch your mind a bit and probably boosts linguistic creativity). But I find that verbal/linguistic ability in general is a better predictor of these things.
> 
> I could also see your thinking getting more precise, since there are words standing for concepts that aren't precisely captured by any other one word, or even blend of words, in other languages.


Also if you're bilingual a major company or university will suck you up in a heart beat.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

TyDavis said:


> Also if you're bilingual a major company or university will suck you up in a heart beat.


Oh, I totally agree it's a huge advantage. I kind of find it sad that a lot of people are incurious when it comes to learning other languages, too. But I don't find it's the best predictor of being articulate (though it probably does help boost that). You can know several languages and be a bit sloppy when it comes to personal expression in all of them.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Je suis une poulette.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Je voudrais un peu fromage avec du pain.


----------



## Louvie (May 12, 2014)

Hi,
did you find what you were looking for?
I am a French and if I can help it would be a pleasure. In return you can teach me some English


----------



## Legalname (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I'm French too and I have time to teach you some french if you want so! In the same time, I will ask you to help me find out about my mbti type, which I presume is ENTJ but not for sure (and dont know enneagram).

Deal?


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm an AP French student, meaning that I'm taking a class focusing on immersion and fluency. Currently I could definitely help you with French grammar, but my vocabulary in the language is rather limited...still, if there's anything that I can do just let me know!  Also, I'd happily accept some help from anyone from France (Louvie or Legalname, perhaps?) because I love the language so much and would love to learn more!


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

TyDavis said:


> Je suis seulement un lycée eleve.


*Je suis seulement un élève au/du lycée

keep up the good work, friend!


----------

